# Team Fortress 2 Graphics MESSED up.



## FoolishGamer (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, for starters I'm VERY bad at this stuff. So, I recently bought Team Fortress 2 from steam and it installed fine. I start up the game and its fine. All the menu's and stuff are perfect. But once I load a server and see the games graphics it's like I'm in a clown fun-house and the game is almost unplayable. However, if it makes any difference the tutorial video's look fine. But all the actual maps and graphics are just screwed up.

Pictures:
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn77/Dragon_Joe261253/TF21-1.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn77/Dragon_Joe261253/TF21.jpg

dxdiag- (not sure if it will help?)

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/14/2011, 16:37:27
       Machine name: DADDY-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
       System Model: FQ587AA-ABA a6767c
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/16/08 15:33:21 Ver: 5.35
          Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
             Memory: 6134MB RAM
          Page File: 3723MB used, 8714MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 64bit Unicode
  DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectShow (stage 1)

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 3100
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02
   Display Memory: 286 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
    Shared Memory: 286 MB
     Current Mode: 1920 x 1200 (32 bit) (59Hz)
          Monitor: HP w2408 Wide LCD Monitor
      Driver Name: igdumd64.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0010.1554 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
   BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 9/2/2008 06:20:58, 4858368 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6A82-11CF-9E75-650AA2C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x29C2
        SubSys ID: 0x2A6F103C
      Revision ID: 0x0002
      Revision ID: 0x0002
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A6F&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5708 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 9/24/2008 10:29:48, 1499288 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A6F&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5708 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 9/24/2008 10:29:48, 1499288 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5708 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 9/24/2008 10:29:48, 1499288 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: DigitalIn (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5708 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 9/24/2008 10:29:48, 1499288 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: iP6600D
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04A9, 0x10A9
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2937
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 7680 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x007A
| | Location: Port_#0002.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Enhanced Multimedia PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: acpi\pnp0303
| Upper Filters: PS2
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: PS2.sys, 9/7/2006 08:49:04, 21504 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 19:46:59, 64000 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 19:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 19:46:59, 64000 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 19:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 19:46:59, 64000 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 19:46:59, 39992 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 00:15:53, 62440 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 19:46:59, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 19:46:59, 39992 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 250.1 GB
Total Space: 597.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD6400AAKS-65A7B2

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 1.8 GB
Total Space: 13.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD6400AAKS-65A7B2

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH40L
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:34:39, 79872 bytes

      Drive: K:
      Model: WNYPMD 4DMBW5AZO SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:34:39, 79872 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:21:04, 8034592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd64.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:20:58, 4858368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10umd64.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:13:50, 3003392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs64.vp, 9/2/2008 07:36:52, 3520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo64.vp, 9/2/2008 05:49:12, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc64.vp, 9/2/2008 05:49:12, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdumd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:17:14, 3379200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdumdx32.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:15:04, 536576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxdv32.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 05:54:52, 221184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\oemdspif.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 05:55:50, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igd10umd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:10:54, 2195456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 05:59:52, 78336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:00:28, 55296 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/23/2008 08:29:50, 269336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:00:50, 236544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:01:10, 100864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/23/2008 08:29:42, 819224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 05:59:46, 228352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 05:59:24, 115200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/23/2008 08:29:54, 153624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/23/2008 08:29:40, 225816 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 05:59:24, 5630976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/23/2008 08:29:48, 199704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:00:48, 239616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/23/2008 08:29:46, 186392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:00:44, 28160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:48, 193536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:48, 119296 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:48, 120832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:50, 221696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:50, 244736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 05:59:28, 217088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:50, 243712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:52, 222208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:52, 244224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:52, 190976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:52, 245248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:54, 147968 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:54, 146432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:54, 240128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:54, 220672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:56, 228864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:56, 230400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:56, 235520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:56, 232448 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:56, 223232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:58, 218112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:58, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:58, 203776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:50, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:50, 251392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:52, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:02:58, 220160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\difx64.exe, 9/23/2008 08:29:34, 97304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd64.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:07:22, 6066176 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev64.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:08:06, 3964928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig4icd32.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:04:12, 3878912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig4dev32.dll, 7.15.0010.1554 (English), 9/2/2008 06:04:46, 2342912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v1554.dll, 9/2/2008 06:27:30, 1263616 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2944
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2944&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:41, 948736 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:36, 49664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:17:29, 10752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:36, 49664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:17:29, 10752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 29184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 29184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 29184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 29184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 29184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 29184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9R LPC Interface Controller - 2916
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:46:51, 17976 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R/DO SATA RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2822&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 8.06.0003.1004 (English), 11/3/2008 18:10:08, 406040 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_92\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: AGERE OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_5811&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_70\4&3B75382B&0&28F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 22:39:49, 72448 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:46:54, 65280 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\4&5D52B92&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh64.sys, 6.208.0729.2008 (English), 8/6/2008 09:26:08, 174592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RtNicProp64.dll, 1.01.0716.2008 (English), 8/6/2008 09:26:08, 10240 bytes
```
I checked my specs and the minimum requirements and I THOUGHT I was in the clear, if it happens to be something along that line could you explain to me WHY? So I don't make the mistake again. Also, I might buy a new graphics card, any reccomendations?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

It could be a problem with your onboard graphics driver being out of date. From your dxdiag report, it looks like you're using old drivers from 2008.

Go *here* and click the '_Check your system for the latest updates_' button. This will identify your hardware and install the latest drivers.


----------



## FoolishGamer (Mar 14, 2011)

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> It could be a problem with your onboard graphics driver being out of date. From your dxdiag report, it looks like you're using old drivers from 2008.
> 
> Go *here* and click the '_Check your system for the latest updates_' button. This will identify your hardware and install the latest drivers.


I did the check and it said this..


Product Detected Intel® G33/G31
Current Driver Installed 7.15.10.1554
A customized computer manufacturer driver is installed on your computer. The Intel Driver Update Utility is not able to update the driver. Installing a generic Intel driver instead of the customized computer manufacturer driver may cause technical issues. Contact your computer manufacturer for the latest driver for your computer.

Err..What do I do now?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Drivers for your HP Pavilion a6767c are available form here - Software & Driver Downloads - HP Customer Care

It looks like you already have the latest graphics driver that is available on the HP website, version 7.15.10.1554 from 2008-11-11.

Check with Steam to see if your Intel G33/G31 graphics chipset is fully supported by the game.

If you want to upgrade to a proper graphcis card, your motherboard has a PCIEx16 slot where the card plugs in, but you only have a 300W power supply unit (PSU) which is only suitable for integrated graphics, so you would need to upgrade the PSU first before installing a new card. You can get a 550W PSU for about $70 and a mid-range gaming card is about $60-80, cheaper if you look online for special offers.


----------



## FoolishGamer (Mar 14, 2011)

koala said:


> Drivers for your HP Pavilion a6767c are available form here - Software & Driver Downloads - HP Customer Care
> 
> It looks like you already have the latest graphics driver that is available on the HP website, version 7.15.10.1554 from 2008-11-11.
> 
> ...


Alright, thank you for your help!


----------



## NeoAl (Sep 11, 2012)

I am having the same problem.
Here is my dxdiag information.


----------



## ParGrain (Nov 4, 2012)

I have the exact same issue. I am a complete noob when it comes to computers though. What would be a good graphics card for my computer. I have the exact same hp computer as the other guy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What budget do you have for a card?
Lower end cards will run on your current Power Supply but mid to high end cards will also require a PSU replacement.


----------

